
Scientists Got Climate Change So Wrong - ForHackernews
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/opinion/sunday/science-climate-change.html
======
ngcc_hk
Not popular read if you pose discussion here it seems.

Quite alarming “ up to six feet by 2100, about twice the increase described as
a possible worst-case scenario just three years earlier. At that pace, some of
the world’s great coastal cities, including New York, London and Hong Kong,
would become inundated”

------
rosege
Thanks good article - and good comments with it too. I have always assumed
that things would probably be a lot worse than what the general consensus was
saying - I could see how the projections were becoming worse over time.

In the next stage of my life (I'm 40 now) - I plan on trying to reverse my own
impact on the planet by buying land that I think has the potential to be
rehabilitated and planting as many trees on it as I can. Then repeating the
process as often as my bank balance allows.

I'm in Australia and some scientists here have done some great work on
restoring land to the condition before European settlers arrived which I
intend on trying out.

